
Apple gave Uber app 'unprecedented' access to backdoor that can record screens - rising-sky
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-iphone-app-secret-access-sensitive-apple-features-2017-10
======
eridius
This was previously submitted using a Gizmodo article. Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15411533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15411533)

------
applecorruption
Does this apple's corruption suprise anybody? Apple, google and Facebook are
corrupted to the core!

------
dreit1
Meh. Appsee lets you record user screens without any sort of backdoor.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
If you had read the article, you’d know that Uber’s iOS app had special
privileges to access the device’s framebuffer while being in the background,
i.e. it could record whatever was on the screen even if it was another app.
Appsee is analytics that only records the app it is integrated in.

